# Remedies For a Sore Back? -Human-



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

Im sure Im not the only one in the equestrian world whos back pains after a good work out or after a dirt eating session. 

Do any of you have suggestions on prevent/healing a sore back?

FYI for me It purely muscle- Chiro proven-


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Rest and ibuprofen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A physiotherapist had me lie down, pillow under my head and one knee bent, while she placed hot packs under my lower back. If I wanted to change the position of my legs I was to bend the other first, that I was not to have both legs flat even briefly. It took about an hour but what a difference. I've since done this with a heating pad with good results.


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> A physiotherapist had me lie down, pillow under my head and one knee bent, while she placed hot packs under my lower back. If I wanted to change the position of my legs I was to bend the other first, that I was not to have both legs flat even briefly. It took about an hour but what a difference. I've since done this with a heating pad with good results.


That sounds like heaven! Im willing to do just about anything lol 

The pills and rest just dont seem to cut it =(


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I lay on the floor on my back, butt against the wall and put my legs up on the wall. It feels so good, stretches my lower back completely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Stretching and heat helped me. If you can get a shower that has the multiple spray settings, set it on the pulse massage. Or if you don't have one - buy one! You can get a nice one for under $20.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

A nice warm bath, and doing as CLaPorte describes


----------



## breyerhorse95 (Aug 5, 2012)

If you experience back pain in the future, I have found yoga to help with that kind of thing. But for the moment icy hot patches...


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I actually like to keep my back and core in shape, I guess you could say, nothing major but flexing those muscles, lots of stretching, I even will go to the gym and work with weights some. When those muscles are stronger I seem to feel better and not that sore after a long ride..


----------



## englishaqh (Jul 6, 2012)

I started seeing a chiropractor, and if you don't see one already, they can give you good advice based on your situation. My chiropractor used to ride, I was so surprised when he knew what posting was...


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

A nice hot bath with some epsom salt. Afterwards alternate ice & heat. either yoga or pilates to help with streching & strengthing


----------

